# Lost Gopro at left Lava Scout on 12/4/15



## dart (Jan 5, 2016)

We had a wee bit of a problem on our otherwise excellent recent 30 day trip. Someone in our group dropped a gopro camera about 1-2' from shore on the left scout at Lava Falls. I think the flow at the time we scouted on 12/4, was 15,000 to 18,000cfs (Tom Martin please confirm) so if you happened to go by this area in a lower flow, can you look for it? Thanks!!!


----------

